# Today 16:00 GMT Sound Dust: Cloud Bass - Demo of all the patches



## juliandoe (Oct 24, 2021)

Hi everyone,
today I'll be live on youtube at 16:00 GMT to explore all the patches of the Sound Dust library Cloud Bass



CLOUD BASS is made by ditching the conventional bow in favor of a ridiculous system of springs and pulleys that drag coarse industrial grade garden twine over the strings of the double bass to create a long, slowly distressed new bowing articulation.

I'll be in the chat to reply to your questions

See you later

Julian


----------

